# Banksia Beach, (Bribie Island) Sat 5th



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Bring it on! Conditions look great, and it's the first time in over a week and a half I've been able to get out there due to the absolutely miserable weather. Hopefully there will be some okay squire hanging around after the washing machine conditions in the passage.

I'm thinking somewhere between 0430 and 0500. Let's show the cockroaches and mexicans that the weather won't deter us!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

there was a couple of fish caught around the 1.5kg mark last weekend before the winds strengthened and the bait
was still there this morning.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hmmm.... if I was a mackerel I would be coming in the passage to hunt down some food that was trying to find shelter.  Might bring the heavier rod also.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Yeah - Bring it on.

May be a little later than you.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Ash... I'll probably be there at 0500... see you when ever you get there.

Lazy.... you may not know it yet, but I think you have a bit of a cold coming on and won't be able to go to work


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

bring all the rods youve got.If the draft plan goes through youll only be allowed one rigged rod with you ,the others will have to
be derigged til you use them.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - I should be there at a reasonable hour. (Forget the PM I sent you)

Cheers bud
Steve


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Just had a look the weather looks like it might be good  hey mark where do you Launch?? what street? I might make it out there in the morning if the rain holds off

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

gra said:


> if the weather's shit then at least there may not be too many boaters out there throwing sinkers at Mark for telling their "secrets".
> 
> Gra


    more like anchors mate   

Lee... launch site is at Solander Esplanade, Banksia Beach. Head all the way along Sunderland Drive, turn left into Solander and you will see a toilet block and the primitive boat ramp.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Launch at end of Sunderland Drive.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=e...47,153.134801&spn=0.009154,0.019956&z=16&om=1


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok I have launched from there before, not sure if ill make it but ill cya out there if i do

Lee


----------

